# Diy Backgrounds



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone here have experience in DIY backgrounds ?
Looking to make one for a paludarium of 1.80 metres (71 inch) high by 1.20 metres (47 inch) wide.

Should be resistant to high humidity and UV light.


----------

